# Wie am besten angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch?



## 13aem (14. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich am wochende mit frühstücksfleisch angeln gehe frage ich mit mit welcher montur das am besten ist.
Ich dachte daran kleine stücke in das Grundfutter zu tun und auch was an den Haken und dann auf die Feeder halt.
Oder gehts auch zum Stippfischen einfach Frühstücksfleisch aufn Haken und dann beißen die Friedfische.
Kann da auch mal eine Forelle drauf beißen?
MfG Jan


----------



## haenschen (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wie am besten angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch?*

ich habe mal im tv gesehn das man damit gut auf karpfen und welse angeln soll (mit eine har montage) anstatt der schlaufe unter dem haken einen kupferring befestigen , allerdings weiss ich nicht ob das gut zum feeder oder stippen ist .
mfg und petri


----------



## Matt Hayes (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wie am besten angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch?*



haenschen schrieb:


> ich habe mal im tv gesehn das man damit gut auf karpfen und welse angeln soll...mfg und petri




War das zufällig "Angebissen-Angeln mit Matt Hayes"
Meinem Namens-Patron

MfG


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wie am besten angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch?*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> War das zufällig "Angebissen-Angeln mit Matt Hayes"
> Meinem Namens-Patron
> 
> MfG


 
Ja. Das war bei Matt Hayes.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wie am besten angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch?*



13aem schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da ich am wochende mit frühstücksfleisch angeln gehe frage ich mit mit welcher montur das am besten ist.
> Ich dachte daran kleine stücke in das Grundfutter zu tun und auch was an den Haken und dann auf die Feeder halt.
> Oder gehts auch zum Stippfischen einfach Frühstücksfleisch aufn Haken und dann beißen die Friedfische.
> ...



Ich kenne das so, dass man beim Angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch ,wie beim Angeln mit Blutwurst oder Corned Beef, quadratische Würfel mit ca. 1,5cm Kantenlänge schneidet und die am Haar anbietet.
Dazu nimmt man ganz normale Monoschnur oder Fluorocarbon und bindet entsprechenden Haken eben mit Haarvorfach.#6
Als Stopper nehme ich modifizierte Fliesenkreuze, jene Plastikteile, die man als Abstandhalter beim Fliesenlegen benutzt, da Standardboiliestopper nicht halten, weil sie sich durch die Fleischwürfel drücken.


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wie am besten angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch?*

Ich nehme da eine kleine Spiralfeder (aus Kugelschreiber o.Ä.),ziehe ihn ein wenig in die Länge und "schraube" diese Feder in den Fleischwürfel.Mit dem anderen Ende an dem Haken befestigt und gut.


----------



## c.peschke (28. August 2009)

*AW: Wie am besten angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch?*

Also ich habe immer das Problem, dass sich das Fleisch noch bevor es vom fisch gesehen wird, vom Haken löst... Auch die Spirale oder Haarmontage brachten da nicht viel.

Ich habe aber mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man es auch trocknen kann und dann am Haar anbietet.


Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Andal (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wie am besten angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch?*

Also…

…am besten geht es mit dem Frühstücksfleisch von Penny. Es ist gröber in der Struktur und fester in der Konsistenz. Das Original von Tulip ist einfach zu fein, zu fettig, zu weich.

…zu Hause das FF in gewünscht dicke Scheiben schneiden und die auf beiden Seiten kräftig anbraten. Dadurch wird es fester, weil ja Fett ausbrät und die Eiweiße stärker binden. Am Wasser dann in Stücke schneiden und aufs Vorfach ziehen. Wer mag, der kann es auf dem Transport in einer Tüte mit zusätzlichen Aromen aufbewahren.

…auf keinen Fall zu harte Ruten benützen und keine Würfe á la Spinnrute machen. Dann klappts auch mit dem Frühstücksfleisch!


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wie am besten angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch?*

Ich ess das lieber!


----------



## Doc Plato (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wie am besten angeln mit Frühstücksfleisch?*



> …zu Hause das FF in gewünscht dicke Scheiben schneiden und die auf beiden Seiten kräftig anbraten. Dadurch wird es fester, weil ja Fett ausbrät und die Eiweiße stärker binden.



Verdammt.... wie erkläre ich es jetzt meiner Frau das ich die gefüllten Paprikaschoten die gerade in der Küche schmogeln, doch lieber gegen Andals Tip mit dem Frühstücksfleisch tauschen möchte..... Die Welt ist schlecht! #t


----------

